# New Puppy coming home soon!



## jambers (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum (although I've been lurking for a couple of months to get ready!)

My puppy is coming home the very beginning of June and I'm still unsure about what I need to have for her. Especially the car trip home and the first couple of days - I'm very nervous!

THE CAR TRIP:
What size carrier do I need? Someone recommended the Petmate Vari kennel in the medium size, but that seems huge! Would the Jr. Small be a better fit? And what should be inside the carrier for the car trip home? A wee wee pad, or a sherpa cushion? What about a Snuggle Puppy with the heartbeat etc? Are those silly?

AT HOME:
I've gotten a Grand metal crate, but should I also get an ex-pen? 

Is there anything that will help ease the transition for my puppy? I have 2 children (11 and 6) who promise they will be calm (!) so that our girl can relax. Has anyone found anything to be especially helpful?

Any and all help is appreciated! We are so excited, as well as nervous!

Thanks!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, congratulations!! My kids are 9 and 5... I'm sure your new addition will LOVE the kids and it will be the puppy that is MORE excited than the kids! LOL
How long of a drive home do you have? We drove 10 hours after picking up our hav and drove with her on my lap the whole way home to comfort her and bond with her!
It will probably be your new babies first car trip!!
I highly recommend an x-pen because you can movei it around where ever you need it, use it as an enclosure, as a gate, etc. It's really invaluable in potty training! Check craiglist, sometimes you can catch them on thier for a great price!


----------



## jambers (May 17, 2011)

Thanks so much! The breeder has said that she makes sure her puppies go on at least one car trip before they go to their new homes. Still, this will be about 4 hours, so I'm sure that's longer!

I'm nervous about having the puppy on my lap. A carrier seems like a better choice for me (but I'm paranoid - my car has 8 air bags "just in case" and my tall 6 yr-old still sits in a booster seat!) Is the small Vari carrier an okay size?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Smart, better to be safe than sorry! BUT be warned, she may cry for part of the trip!
I'm sure that carrier will be a good size, but she may outgrow it at some point.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> awwww, congratulations!! My kids are 9 and 5... I'm sure your new addition will LOVE the kids and it will be the puppy that is MORE excited than the kids! LOL
> How long of a drive home do you have? We drove 10 hours after picking up our hav and drove with her on my lap the whole way home to comfort her and bond with her!
> It will probably be your new babies first car trip!!
> I highly recommend an x-pen because you can movei it around where ever you need it, use it as an enclosure, as a gate, etc. It's really invaluable in potty training! Check craiglist, sometimes you can catch them on thier for a great price!


I ended up with THREE x-pens, and we still use them all from time to time!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition. I got Kaleb in April and I purchased a Solvit Jumbo Tagalong booster carseat. I put him in it as soon as I picked him up and he loves it..I also purchased a carrier by Teafco Pet Avion. When Ive taken him into the mall and to my job, my boss and security didnt know I had him with me and he likes it. The xpen worked for him also. I have put his crate inside the xpen if I am gone for any length of time and he goes into his crate to sleep but yet his potty pads and food are also avail. to him. 
Here r some pics of my set up.Good luck!!


----------



## jambers (May 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much!

So, I'm wavering on the plastic carrier for the car. Maybe a Solvit Jumbo Tagalong as kimnaz recommended? It might keep our puppy happier!

For the Xpen - how big would you suggest? About 5' x 5'? Is that big enough? 

Finally, is the crate I bought even necessary? I bought a General Cage 24 x 18 crate. It sounds like Havanese like the smaller plastic crates, even at home. Any experience with this?


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

jambers said:


> Thank you all so much!
> 
> So, I'm wavering on the plastic carrier for the car. Maybe a Solvit Jumbo Tagalong as kimnaz recommended? It might keep our puppy happier!
> 
> ...


I put the divider in the crate which doesnt give him too much room to potty in it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have always used the small travel crates for mine. Abby (nearly 4) still stays in hers when we leave her at home for a few hours now and then. It is supposed to make them feel more secure. McGee, our new puppy sleeps in his crate at night, too. When he's a big boy he will graduate to the bed!

BTW, welcome to the forum. I'm looking forward to hearing and seeing more of your little doll baby!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jambers said:


> Thank you all so much!
> 
> So, I'm wavering on the plastic carrier for the car. Maybe a Solvit Jumbo Tagalong as kimnaz recommended? It might keep our puppy happier!
> 
> ...


Kodi has always used a wire crate at home, but we have a smaller plastic crate that we use when traveling, and at classes and shows. So you might want both eventually. I like that his wire crate at home gives him more room to move around. (it's really WAY bigger than a Hav needs!) But he was already pretty well potty trained when we got him. For most puppies, we probably would have had to divide it when he was younger, until he learned not to potty in it.


----------



## jambers (May 17, 2011)

Thank you all again. So, I've gone ahead and ordered a small plastic carrier for the car and an xpen. I've got the wire crate already for home use. Maybe I've gone overboard, but I didn't want to find I was missing something!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naw.... I'm betting you'll be buying LOTS more stuff in coming months (and years!):biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a small Plastic crate that I keep in the car both my girls ride in their. Zoey cries if her sister isn't in it with her. I wish I had stuck to my guns with crate training but I didn't. 
I'm excited to see your new pup!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm at the same stage as you and a first time soon to be puppy owner. What size did you go with for the smaller crate? I have one for home but I'm planning to get a small one for the car ride home and for his first few months as was recommended by my breeder.


----------



## jambers (May 17, 2011)

I just ordered the Petsmart Vari Kennel in Jr. Small. It will be outgrown quickly though. The medium just looked too big. Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats to you too!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Instead of purchasing a plastic crate for traveling, we purchased one of the bag type carriers that are approved for planes, I am hoping that will work for long car rides and trips to the vet and such. Has anybody had any luck with them?


----------

